# Training with kids



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

I try to do serious training while the kids are at school (at least for 1 more week), but we are trying to teach the kids how to work with him too. Our older daughter is 10 and I know she will do fine with less structure, but our 5 yr old is 150% boy and the one I'm concerned about. However, he has done so well with Alby and really wants to try and work with him. We need Alby to listen to him too so I think it will be good for both of them. Now trying to find something that works for all of us is key. I wanted to run my ideas by someone that might have more of a clue than I do (which isn't hard). My thought was to have a routine for my son to go through with him. For example: come, sit, stay, son walks away a few steps, come, sit. Our son could do that with him 2-3 times per session and do 1-2 sessions per day without much more than close supervision. Right now when I try to tell my son what to do Alby looks to me instead of my son for the commands. Our last dog was a lab and she would have loved the repetition, but I'm concerned it might be above a poodle to do such repetitive tasks. This is really more for our son than Alby. Thanks in advance! I love all the poodle and dog knowledge. I'm trying to soak up as much as possible!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

When I am directing the people, I stand behind the dog and use hand signals to the people, who give a verbal command with a hand signal. It's also easier to have them use a clicker - that way the dog pays attention to the person with the clicker and the treats. 

I do not hold treats, and I do not act like I am a part of the action at all when I'm working with the people who are working with the dog....


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

I can barely get my 4 yr old to listen to my voice much less a hand signal because he gets so excited that he is working with Alby. This is why I would like him to have a series of commands that I can teach him away from Alby that he can use while I'm there. With our daughter I stand behind Alby and spell commands for her to give if she draws a blank on what to do. Alby has no problem listening to her in that situation, but with our son it's a bit different. I'm hoping his excitement will dwindle and his ability to spell will increase where it's not as much of an issue, but he's starting to act out bc he feels left out of Alby's training and that's not good for anyone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Try having your son be in charge of something important to Alby like giving breakfast for a start. You can teach your son to put Alby on a sit stay. He can then put the food down and release Alby to his meal. This will make Alby look to your son as one of his providers. Once you have one thing like this down, then other things will come easily. 

I agree with sarahmurphy that you want to try to be out of the picture when your son works with Alby. If you think your son won't be able to see you giving signals while working with your pup then you can do as you are thinking and teach your son the commands separately.

Another thing some people do is tether the dog to the waist of the person who is working on relationship development. I don't know if this will work for you since I don't think I know what size poodle Alby is, but if he is a toy or mini or a very young spoo this might be helpful for short periods of time.

I actually think too many repetitions are below a poodle, not above. If you ask them to do something too many times they get bored or act like they think we are stupid for asking so many times. Even worse, they can end up deciding that you must not really want them to do what you are telling them or that they are wrong.


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

That would be important info for this thread, Alby is a 16 Lb 11 week old spoo. My son is almost 5 and barley 38 lbs so Alby will out weigh him sooner rather than later. I like the idea of having him feed Alby. I think that will be his evening job since the whole house, except me, is asleep when he gets breakfast. Thanks for your input! Raises a puppy with kids brings a whole new challenge. It's been super fun so far despite a few annoying puppy behaviours to work through like the mouthing and jumping/nipping. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh and yes, I meant it would be below the poodle. I reworded that a few times and apparently it ended up as a blend of the two (repetition is below the poodle or the poodle is above the repetition). Teach me to reword on my phone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I like the clicker training tips for young children working with dogs offered in this article. 

Involving Your Children in Training Your Dog is Beneficial - Whole Dog Journal Article. 
Teaching kids to train
One of the best investments you can make for training the family dog is a clicker; they cost between $1 and $3. Even if you prefer not to use one when training, buy a clicker for your children to use when they train the dog. Kids love clickers, and are often sold on the gadget from the very first “click!” They can’t wait to get their hands on that little plastic box and start clicking. You just have to convince them that the clicker is a dog training tool, not a toy - that every time they click the clicker they must give the dog a treat. *With young children (ages three to six) you can “team click”: one of you clicks, the other feeds a treat to the dog.* Older kids usually get the hang of doing both pretty quickly. In fact, their timing with the clicker will probably put you to shame....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dinner from your son it is then! Hopefully you will have gotten enough mental work done with Alby during the day that he will be very relaxed and happy about this routine. 

I don't have young kids in my family, but I have vivid (read sometimes not so good) memories of my mom dealing with me at age 5, my brother age 2 and a beagle puppy. I mostly remember all of us out in the rain walking the dog with galoshes and rain coats. It was lots of work for mom, even though she was "my" puppy. If we had been a bit older (as your kids are), it probably would have been easier.

Best of luck and keep us posted on your progress. We are always happy to help.


----------

